# Mont Blanc Classical Music Pens



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

In searching for a photo of Herbert Von Karajan, I came across the Mont Blanc website which has special edition pens commemorating Bernstein, Menuhin, Bach, Karajan and Solti. Click HERE for the website.

Very cool pens, but not in my budget at present.


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

What strange commemorations! Some beautiful items on their website, though. Like you say, rather pricey.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

lol....I have a somewhat bad habit of losing pens, or leaving them laying somewhere. So, even if I could afford those, ...bad idea. :-o


----------

